# nationality = υπηκοότητα, εθνικότητα, ιθαγένεια



## skam (Jul 21, 2018)

Το νήμα το φέρνω στην επιφάνεια μια και έχει γίνει αρκετή συζήτηση πάνω στον όρο nationality πρόσφατα. Το nationality είναι προτιμότερο να μεταφραστεί σαν εθνικότητα ή σαν ιθαγένεια ή μήπως κάπως αλλιώς;



nickel said:


> Με πολύ λίγα λόγια:
> εθνικότητα = nationality
> εθνότητα = ethnic group
> με εξαίρεση την αρχή των εθνοτήτων, principle of nationalities, και την περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία της εθνοτικότητας, όπου:
> εθνοτικότητα = ethnicity



Το nationality δεν νομίζω ότι παραπέμπει σε εθνικές ομάδες αλλά σε κράτη (belonging to a country όπως βλέπουμε στο WordReference.com). 

Όμως το εθνικότητα σύμφωνα με τον Τρ. αφορά έθνη:


> εθνικότητα η [eθnikótita] Ο28 : προέλευση από ορισμένο έθνος· η ιδιότητα κάποιου να ανήκει σε ορισμένο έθνος ή να κατάγεται από ορισμένο έθνος: Άτομο άγνωστης εθνικότητας· (πρβ. ιθαγένεια, υπηκοότητα).



Ο δε όρος εθνικότητα δίνει στον γούγλη κοντά 3εκ. παραπομπές ενώ το εθνοτικότητα, κάτω από χίλιες. Μάλλον ασυνήθιστο το εθνοτικότητα. 
Η μετάφραση λοιπόν του nationality σε εθνικότητα, πρακτικά παραπέμπει σε σχέση με έθνος και όχι σε κράτος.


Μωδ: συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε στο νήμα για την εθνότητα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2018)

Nationality αποδίδεται κανονικά ιθαγένεια ή υπηκοότητα, όροι που είναι συνώνυμοι στην ελληνική έννομη τάξη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2018)

Και με την ευκαιρία, να και μια πολύ καλή πρόσφατη δουλειά  :

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/07/06/nationality/


----------



## skam (Jul 23, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις. Αφορμή για την ανάρτησή μου ήταν κείμενο στην εφ.συν. όπου το nationality μεταφράζεται σαν εθνικότητα.

......the designation of the nationality as Macedonian/citizens of North Macedonia......
https://www.theguardian.com/global/...n-shared-macedonian-identity-must-be-honoured

......ο ορισμός της εθνικότητας ως Μακεδόνες/πολίτες της Βόρειας Μακεδονίας.........
http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/dekades-panepistimiakoi-stirizoyn-tin-symfonia-ton-prespon


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2018)

nickel said:


> Και με την ευκαιρία, να και μια πολύ καλή πρόσφατη δουλειά  :
> 
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/07/06/nationality/



Ενδιαφέρον το σημείωμα αυτό. Πράγματι, οι δύο όροι, citizenship και nationality, είναι προβληματικοί ως προς την απόδοσή τους στα ελληνικά. 

Θα διαφωνήσω όμως με ορισμένα σημεία, και πρώτα πρώτα με το υστερόγραφο κάποιου αναγνώστη, που παραθέτει ο sarant στο τέλος του σημειώματος.

Όπως αναφέρεται και στο σημείωμα, στην πράξη, οι όροι citizenship και nationality χρησιμοποιούνται στη νομική αγγλική γλώσσα αδιακρίτως, πράγμα που βεβαιώνεται και από το σχετικό λήμμα του νομικού λεξικού Black's, στο λήμμα *nationality* (The term is often used synonymously with _citizenship_).

Ωστόσο, στα ενωσιακά κείμενα, έχει τυποποιηθεί η απόδοση *citizenship = ιθαγένεια*, με βάση θεμελιώδη ενωσιακά κείμενα, με πρώτο πρώτο τη Συνθήκη για τη λειτουργία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, μερός δεύτερο, άρθρο 20:



1. Citizenship of the Union is hereby established. Every person holding the nationality of a Member State shall be a citizen of the Union. Citizenship of the Union shall be additional to and not replace national citizenship.|1. Θεσπίζεται ιθαγένεια της Ένωσης. Πολίτης της Ένωσης είναι κάθε πρόσωπο που έχει την υπηκοότητα ενός κράτους μέλους. Η ιθαγένεια της Ένωσης προστίθεται και δεν αντικαθιστά την εθνική ιθαγένεια.
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι εδώ το nationality αποδίδεται ως «υπηκοότητα», επομένως το ζεύγος nationality = ιθαγένεια κάθε άλλο παρά αντιστοιχία 1:1 είναι.

Κάτι που έχει επίσης σημασία είναι ότι ο όρος nationality όταν μιλάμε για πλοία, αεροσκάφη και εταιρείες αποδίδεται, στην ελληνική νομική ορολογία, *μόνο *ως «*εθνικότητα*» και όχι ως ιθαγένεια. Βλ. και σχετικό λήμμα *εθνικότητα πλοίου* στην ελληνική βίκι. Η χρήση αυτή καταγράφεται και στην ΙΑΤΕ. 

Ίσως εκεί να οφείλεται και η σύγχυση του αρχηγού της ΝΔ, στην οποία αναφέρεται ο sarant στο σημείωμά του.

Περαιτέρω, το ζήτημα περιπλέκεται ακόμα περισσότερο όταν προσθέσουμε συνάψεις όπως citizen of Catalonia και citizen of Athens. Εδώ, έχουμε ακόμα περισσότερες αποδόσεις, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση.

Επομένως, η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι οι όροι αυτοί πρέπει να μεταφράζονται ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο και ότι, κυρίως, δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία 1:1.


----------



## skam (Sep 6, 2018)

Palavra said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 1. Citizenship of the Union is hereby established. Every person holding the nationality of a Member State shall be a citizen of the Union. Citizenship of the Union shall be additional to and not replace national citizenship.|1. Θεσπίζεται ιθαγένεια της Ένωσης. Πολίτης της Ένωσης είναι κάθε πρόσωπο που έχει την υπηκοότητα ενός κράτους μέλους. Η ιθαγένεια της Ένωσης προστίθεται και δεν αντικαθιστά την εθνική ιθαγένεια.
> ...



"ιθαγένεια" και "υπηκοότητα" από όσο γνωρίζω είναι νομικά ταυτόσημοι όροι. Οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατί δεν έχουμε αντιστοιχία 1-1 μεταξύ nationality και ιθαγένειας.

Στο ενωσιακό κείμενο βλέπω την διατύπωση "εθνική ιθαγένεια". 
Ο συντάκτης του αγγλικού κειμένου υποθέτω πως αναφέρεται σε ιδιότητα πολίτη κράτους, μια και τα κράτη δεν είναι μόνο-εθνικά (όπως επιδιώχθηκε να γίνουν), αλλά συχνά έχουν και πολίτες που βιώνουν μια διαφορετική εθνική ταυτότητα, από την πλειοψηφούσα. 
Αν και το έθνος συχνά χρησιμοποιείται σαν ταυτόσημο με το κράτος στην γλώσσα μας, δεν παύουν να είναι διαφορετικές οντότητες. Η δε ιδιότητα του πολίτη είναι συνυφασμένη με το κράτος και οχι με το έθνος.
Η λέξη national βλέπω ότι έχει και την σημασία του κράτους ή του δημόσιου. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι εδώ ίσως να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 6, 2018)

Επειδή, όπως έγραψα, ο όρος nationality μεταφράζεται και ως «εθνικότητα». Όταν λέμε ότι δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία ένα προς ένα, εννοούμε ότι ο όρος δεν είναι αμφιμονοσήμαντος, δηλαδή το nationality δεν μεταφράζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο ως ένα εκ των _ιθαγένεια/υπηκοόητα/εθνικότητα_, όπως γράφει ο σχολιαστής στο ιστολόγιο του sarant. 

Επίσης, το national στο national citizenship δεν αφορά την ιθαγένεια, αλλά το κράτος μέλος καταγωγής, καθώς αντιπαραβάλλεται η «ενωσιακή» ιθαγένεια, δηλαδή η ιθαγένεια της ΕΕ, με την «εθνική ιθαγένεια», δηλαδή την ελληνική, γαλλική, ιταλική κλπ ιθαγένεια. Δεν είναι σκόπιμο να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση περί επιθετικού προσδιορισμού, γιατί η «ιθαγένεια», η «υπηκοότητα» και η «εθνικότητα» δεν έχουν επίθετα, και συγκεκριμένα δεν έχουν επίθετα που να χρησιμοποιούνται στην νομική ορολογία. Το επίθετο «εθνικός» παράγεται από το ουσιαστικό «έθνος», όχι από το ουσιαστικό «εθνικότητα».


----------



## skam (Sep 6, 2018)

Ως προς το πρώτο σημείο, νομίζω πως κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Ως προς το δεύτερο εξακολουθώ να έχω δυσκολία.



> Επίσης, το national στο national citizenship δεν αφορά την ιθαγένεια, αλλά το κράτος μέλος καταγωγής, καθώς αντιπαραβάλλεται η «ενωσιακή» ιθαγένεια, δηλαδή η ιθαγένεια της ΕΕ, με την «εθνική ιθαγένεια», δηλαδή την ελληνική, γαλλική, ιταλική κλπ ιθαγένεια.
> ......


Και η δική μου εικόνα είναι ότι το national αφορά το *κράτος* μέλος καταγωγής. *Δεν* αφορά όμως το έθνος. Όταν λέμε Ελληνική ιθαγένεια δεν αναφερόμαστε στο Ελληνικό έθνος, αλλά στο Ελληνικό κράτος. 
Για αυτό και η μετάφραση σε εθνική ιθαγένεια μου φαίνεται προβληματική.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 6, 2018)

To national χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στα ενωσιακά κείμενα για να δηλώσει κάτι που αφορά το κράτος μέλος καταγωγής, π.χ. εθνική νομοθεσία, εθνικό δίκαιο, εθνικά κοινοβούλια κ.λπ. 

Ωστόσο, η χρήση αυτή δεν εφευρέθηκε στην Ένωση. Στην Ελλάδα λέμε «εθνική οδός», «εθνική νομοθεσία», «εθνική ομάδα (ποδοσφαίρου, πόλο, μπάσκετ)», «Εθνική Λυρική Σκηνή», «Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη», και ούτω καθεξής. Δεν μπερδεύεται κανείς μ' αυτό, όλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι το «*εθνικός*» αφορά το ελληνικό κράτος, όχι το ελληνικό έθνος.

Από το ΛΚΝ, στο λήμμα *εθνικός*:

2. *που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στο κράτος, στην εθνική κοινότητα με κοινή πολιτική έκφραση*· (πρβ. *κρατικός*):_ Εθνική οικονομία / άμυνα. ~ στρατός / πλούτος._ || που είναι, γίνεται σε όλη την επικράτεια (σε αντιδιαστολή συνήθ. προς τα τοπικός, επαρχιακός):_ Εθνικές εκλογές. ~ δρόμος. Εθνική οδός. Εθνικό επαρχιακό δίκτυο. Εθνικό ποτό / φαγητό. || Εθνική (αθλητική) ομάδα _και ως ουσ. η Εθνική: _Πότε παίζει η Εθνική με τη Γαλλία; (έκφρ.) φόρεσε τη φανέλα* της Εθνικής. || Εθνική συνέλευση / κυβέρνηση / νομοθεσία. Εθνική αντιπροσωπεία / βουλή. Εθνικό λαχείο_ και ως ουσ. το εθνικό. || σε ονομασίες οργανισμών, ιδρυμάτων κτλ.: _Εθνικό Θέατρο και ως ουσ. το Εθνικό. Εθνική Bιβλιοθήκη._​


----------



## skam (Sep 13, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ. 
Έτσι εξηγείται και το ότι το nationality στην σελίδα http://iate.europa.eu/switchLang.do?success=mainPage&lang=en που παραπέμπει ο Σαραντάκος, αντενδείκνυται να μεταφράζεται σαν εθνικότητα και δεν αποκλείεται ρητά.


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2018)

skam said:


> Ευχαριστώ.
> Έτσι εξηγείται και το ότι το nationality στην σελίδα http://iate.europa.eu/switchLang.do?success=mainPage&lang=en που παραπέμπει ο Σαραντάκος, αντενδείκνυται να μεταφράζεται σαν εθνικότητα και δεν αποκλείεται ρητά.



Στην πραγματικότητα, το deprecated είναι πολύ ισχυρή οδηγία αποφυγής ενός όρου. Μεταφέρει μια επιπλέον πληροφορία σε σύγκριση με το αν έλειπε εντελώς. Την πληροφορία ότι μπορεί να το δεις σε κάποια κείμενα να αποδίδεται έτσι, αλλά είναι λάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2018)

Να σημειώσω ότι αντενδείκνυται μόνο σε ένα λήμμα. Υπάρχουν ακόμα δύο λήμματα στην ΙΑΤΕ όπου ο όρος παρατίθεται κανονικά, με τρία αστεράκια. Υποθέτω επειδή στις συνάψεις που προανέφερα (εθνικότητα πλοίου, εθνικότητα εταιρείας) είναι η μόνη σωστή απόδοση, και ο συντάκτης του λήμματος δεν θέλει να μπερδέψει τον μεταφραστή.

Είναι δύσκολη η τυποποίηση του όρου, όπως προανέφερα, επειδή κάθε φορά πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη το συγκείμενο, ακόμα και στα αμιγώς νομικά κείμενα.


----------

